# Its been a very long time



## stryker (Apr 26, 2013)

I haven't been on here posting anything for weeks/months.
But I've started digital drawing yay!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome back. I look forward to seeing you work. The group has gotten active and fun. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome back @stryker


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome back :biggrin::vs_cool:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeeeha! Welcome back Stryker!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Stryker!!! Good to see you back.. we have missed you


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

stryker said:


> I haven't been on here posting anything for weeks/months.
> But I've started digital drawing yay!


Welcome back. I hope you enjoy your summer. Post your digital drawings.


----------

